# 5/7: Division opening for Nevermore/Evergrey



## noodles (Apr 18, 2006)

We're opening for Nevermore and Everygrey at Jaxx on Sunday, May 7!  

Please, if you're in the Washington, DC area, and are planning on coming to this show, then pick up tickets from us. They're two bucks cheaper and you're helping to support local music in the process.

Nevermore isn't doing many smaller dates with local support like this. It is definately not a show to be missed.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Damn, I wish I lived in DC. Sounds like an awesome show.

Congrats, dudes. Very, very cool.


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 18, 2006)

noodles said:


> We're opening for Nevermore and Everygrey at Jaxx on Sunday, May 7!





i hate u


----------



## Steve (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Gig, dude... Wish I was closer....


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2006)

That rocks! but I feel bad for Loomis... he's going to look like a spice girl following your metalness.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Apr 18, 2006)

noodles said:


> We're opening for Nevermore and Everygrey at Jaxx on Sunday, May 7!



Cool. I got my tickets a while back - I'll see you there!


----------



## bracky (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to seeing you guys play.  I'm also psyched to see that kickass KXK guitar in person.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 18, 2006)

That is awesome, I wish I could make it. 

Congrats on the gig.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice one!

i set you a challenge of metal to blow everyone else off stage!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 18, 2006)

I think they'll want to ogle your V, Noodles.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> We're opening for Nevermore and Everygrey at Jaxx on Sunday, May 7!
> 
> Please, if you're in the Washington, DC area, and are planning on coming to this show, then pick up tickets from us. They're two bucks cheaper and you're helping to support local music in the process.
> 
> Nevermore isn't doing many smaller dates with local support like this. It is definately not a show to be missed.




Sounds like a plan, who do I talk to for tix?


----------



## Regor (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn dood! Congratz on that gig! Wish I was in the area, I'd totally go!


----------



## Shannon (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats! Yep, I'm jealous. 
I wonder what Van Williams thought of the ET CD I gave him.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations guys! I really, really, really wish I lived anywhere near there, cos I really want to see that show!


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Apr 19, 2006)

That's awesome! Wish I was a few hours closer.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 19, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Sounds like a plan, who do I talk to for tix?



Noodles, me, Oogadee Boogadee, whichever. Just PM/email one of us - me if you want to do PayPal, since I think I'm the only one with a functioning account - and we'll hook you up.

Thanks!  

I am so looking forward to this - we played with Evergrey in '99, and I think that's the last time we played with Nevermore, too. So it's been a while...



Shannon said:


> Congrats! Yep, I'm jealous.
> I wonder what Van Williams thought of the ET CD I gave him.



I'll ask him. Van's a good guy, and we usually have a pretty decent chat each time they come through...


----------



## Shannon (Apr 19, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I'll ask him. Van's a good guy, and we usually have a pretty decent chat each time they come through...


Awesome! Thanks & good luck with the show!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Apr 19, 2006)

if nobody's done so yet, we should hook the boys in nevermore with ss.org T-shirts (if they exist) or stickers!


----------



## Michael (Apr 19, 2006)

Evergrey are so awesome! 

Congrats.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations man...make sure you post up whatever photos you guys can get...man this is awesome!


----------



## Drew (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn dude, this is that "Well, we've got a night off on our tour, so let's play Jaxx" show that's selling like crazy, right? 

Now I REALLY wish I was there.


----------



## noodles (Apr 19, 2006)

That would be the very same show.

You know, I have a sofa bed and a fridge full of beer, Drew.


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> That would be the very same show.
> You know, I have a sofa bed and a fridge full of beer, Drew.


Hey Drew... Southwest Airlines from Providence or Manchester to Norfolk VA = $200 rountrip... 
Hanging with Noodles and testing his new KXK = Priceless.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 19, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Hey Drew... Southwest Airlines from Providence or Manchester to Norfolk VA = $200 rountrip...
> Hanging with Noodles and testing his new KXK = Priceless.



Problem is, Norfolk is three hours from us. You need Dulles or DCA. (I refuse to call it Ronnie Regan Airport.)


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Problem is, Norfolk is three hours from us. You need Dulles or DCA. (I refuse to call it Ronnie Regan Airport.)


Alright, even better..... I got Drew heading out of Boston on May 6th or 7th... Landing at DCA (American Airlines)... Even Less $$$, $176 Roundtrip ... 

Book it...


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 19, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Alright, even better..... I got Drew heading out of Boston on May 6th or 7th... Landing at DCA (American Airlines)... Even Less $$$, $176 Roundtrip ...



Hey, that's pretty good. Imagine the jackassery that could result...


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Hey, that's pretty good. Imagine the jackassery that could result...



Total Debachary... Of Course, Chris should go, as an escort to keep Drew out of trouble.

The Boston Boiz meet the Virginia Boiz. Round 1.


----------



## noodles (Apr 19, 2006)

They fly out of New Hampshire, too, right?


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> They fly out of New Hampshire, too, right?



US Scareways flies out of Manchester - to DCA, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> They fly out of New Hampshire, too, right?


I was thinking the same thing....  

Me, Chris and Drew all on Nood's pull out sofa.... We better get real drunk.... 


Noodle's High Def TV------------\/


----------



## noodles (Apr 20, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Me, Chris and Drew all on Nood's pull out sofa.... We better get real drunk....
> 
> Noodle's High Def TV------------\/



 It just took me a minute to compose myself.


----------



## Drew (Apr 20, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Me, Chris and Drew all on Nood's pull out sofa.... We better get real drunk....



REAL drunk, lol.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 4, 2006)

So, the current count is.....

We have Matt Crooks, Bracky, & Psyphre?

Any booty else? JacksonPlayer? R.U.N.? R.U.N.?


----------



## eaeolian (May 4, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Any booty else? JacksonPlayer?



Yeah, Chris, you *have* to be coming to this.


----------



## bracky (May 5, 2006)

I'm getting psyched for the show. I'll be that guy up front wearing a Schecter shirt.


----------



## noodles (May 5, 2006)

bracky said:


> I'm getting psyched for the show. I'll be that guy up front wearing a Schecter shirt.



Definately come up and say hi. Hopefully we can find a calm corner in the storm at some point to let you check out the KXK.


----------



## Matt Crooks (May 5, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> So, the current count is.....
> 
> We have Matt Crooks



I'm tentative on it. I have to get my house on the market by the end of the week, and have some serious plumbing and painting to do. I plan on being there, but if things go poorly, I will have to catch the next one...


----------



## bracky (May 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Definately come up and say hi. Hopefully we can find a calm corner in the storm at some point to let you check out the KXK.




You guys are the real deal.  I wanted to say what's up to you after your set but I was afraid of losing my precious spot up front.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 8, 2006)

thanks man.

I wouldn't have given up the spot either


----------



## eaeolian (May 8, 2006)

bracky said:


> You guys are the real deal.  I wanted to say what's up to you after your set but I was afraid of losing my precious spot up front.



Thanks, bro. I hope you had a chest protector if you were against the rail - several people took a beating up there...



Shannon said:


> Awesome! Thanks & good luck with the show!



Heh - I barely got a chance to talk to him, or I would have asked. He's usually in the club for a while before they play, but he hung out on the bus last night. Of course, the place was packed, so...


----------



## noodles (May 8, 2006)




----------



## 7slinger (May 8, 2006)

Dude, Loomis' fret hand touched your shoulder!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 8, 2006)

that's why dave is all teary-eyed


----------



## noodles (May 8, 2006)

Actually, I was doing exactly what you did when you got that pic with Trey: trying hard to not grin like a total fanboy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 8, 2006)

He was touched...by Jeff Loomis!! lol


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 8, 2006)

You guys rocked last night--you got a nice big crowd and I could tell from my vantage point that you made a good impression on some new listeners. Personally, I'm still trying to recover fully from the aural blitzkrieg that is Nevermore. I don't think I've ever felt the floor of Jaxx shake like that, as it did under the assault of two seven-strings a five-string bass and an insane amount of double-kick drums.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Actually, I was doing exactly what you did when you got that pic with Trey: trying hard to not grin like a total fanboy.




Actually, I was simply trying to avoid the cliche "too metal to smile" look. I was going for the inbetween... like, a smirk.


now, if it were a pic with Pete, i wouldn' have been sporting a big fanboy grin


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 9, 2006)

the funniest image of the night was seeing our Mike - an imposing figure - dwarfed by Tom (Evergrey) at the back bar.


----------



## Jerich (May 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5zV-IlSvP4

Hi-Lights...........
Opens with Chris B
Then to Mr. Loomis for some trade off's..


----------



## eaeolian (May 9, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> the funniest image of the night was seeing our Mike - an imposing figure - dwarfed by Tom (Evergrey) at the back bar.



Tom's, uh, LARGE.


----------



## noodles (May 10, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Tom's, uh, LARGE.



I may joke about being a hobbit, but Tom actually made me look like one. Seriously, I was almost two feet shorter than him.


----------



## eaeolian (May 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> I may joke about being a hobbit, but Tom actually made me look like one. Seriously, I was almost two feet shorter than him.



Yeah, he cracks me up. He's so huge, and is this mellow, nice guy...


----------



## noodles (May 11, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, he cracks me up. He's so huge, and is this mellow, nice guy...



I was pleasently surprised to find that they all were. I really wish you could have seen the slapstick-esque end of my load out. The clamshells to my rack were stashed in that narrow hallway, stage right. It was the last thing I had to pick up, and the five of them were all huddled back there, waiting to go on stage.

A minute of bumping and tripping ensued as the six of us tried to move the clams from the back of the line to the front. At some point, a heavy German accent said, "I have this exact same problem with the GIANT covers for the HUGE case than my POD goes in. I wish Line6 made things more portable!"

It took us at least a minute to compose ourselves.


----------

